# CPC Experienced remote OBGYN/Midwifery and Orthopedic coder seeking Part time remote



## EmilyMontemayor (Jan 8, 2019)

I am a Certified Professional Coder through AAPC with a Coding and Billing Specialist Certification through USCI. I am currently seeking a part time remote position and I am willing to code for different specialties. I have experience coding for not only OBGYN/Midwifery and Orthopedics, but also Neonatology, Maternal Fetal Medicine, Urgent Care, Pediatrics, Family Practice, Osteopathic, Chiropractic and Acupuncture, Inpatient and Outpatient, and Same Day Surgery. I am a self-motivated, overachiever who will be an asset to your coding team. The only reason I am seeking a new position is due to family reasons I had to relocate and could only work remotely for my former employer in the State of Oregon. Please reach out to me with any questions you may have and I will be happy to answer back as soon as possible. Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you soon.
-Emily Montemayor, CPC


~ Emily Montemayor, CPC ~ 

Lunarsky33@gmail.com
Objective 
[I am an experienced remote Certified Medical Coder. My objective as an experienced professional is to find a 100% remote work from home position (and be able to work from anywhere within the U.S.) in the medical coding and billing industry that will allow me to utilize my experience, education, leadership and decision-making skills while supporting a company’s stated vision and mission statement.] 

Specialties and Experience
•	Orthopedics
•	OBGYN/Midwifery
•	Maternal Fetal Medicine
•	Neonatology
•	Urgent Care
•	Pediatrics
•	Family Practice
•	Inpatient and Outpatient experience

Skills
•	  Medical Coding 
•	  Medical Billing 
•	  Medical Terminology 
•	  Current Procedural Terminology (CPT) 
•	  Electronic Medical Record (EMR) 
•	  U.S. Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act (HIPAA) 
•	  ICD-9 and ICD-10
•	  Medical Records 
•	  Healthcare 
•	  HCPCS

Abilities
•	Detail Oriented & Organized 
•	Leadership & Time Management  
•	Interpersonal & Problem Solving Skills 
•	Team Player & People Management 

Skills 
•	An Extraordinarily Fast Learner, 
•	Hard worker and Flexible  
•	Excellent Advanced Reading and Writing 
•	Responsible & High Regards to Ethical Behavior  
•	Exceptional Training and Instructional Skills 
•	Able to establish priorities and to work independently. 
•	Able to take on new challenges and exceed expectations.
•	Provided excellent customer service to patients, carriers, and other concerned parties. 
•	Served as resource to the less experienced staff. 
•	Brought new ideas and ways to process charges to help quicken claim processing.  

Credentials 
[CPC] – [Passed CPC exam and obtained certificate through AAPC, which I am a current and active member through since 2015] [October – 2015] 
Education 
•	[SPSCC – South Puget Sound Community College] 
[GED] | [July  2014] 
[Awards;(www.youracclaim.com) Acclaim ClearFit and GED badges including; Finished GED, GED Mathematical Reasoning, Social Studies, Science, Adaptable, Well Organized, Problem Solver] 
[Passed Language Arts test with an exceptionally high top score receiving college credits] 

•	[U.S. Career Institute – Online Certification Program] 
[Certified Medical Coding and Billing Specialist – 2 year program] | [April  2015] 
[2 years of schooling and 1 year training, exceeding academic requirements for finishing coding and billing training with a top GPA and completing ahead of schedule, while on the dean's list the whole time attended.] 
Experience – 
 [06/27/16 – 08/01/18] 
[Coding Associate] | [Asante Physician Partners] [Remote position, Oregon]
TOP 15 Health System in the Nation 6 Years in a row!
[Responsibilities include: Coding primarily for Orthopedics, OBGYN/Midwifery, Maternal Fetal Medicine, Neonatology, and helping out where needed in other specialties. Primarily responsible for the coding and abstracting of ancillary/outpatient records pertaining to patient's occasion of service. Working Denials. Standardized coding and classification systems, minimum data sets, data definitions and terminology will be utilized to ensure data is uniformly defined, collected, and verified. Also provides assistance to authorized users to furnish aggregate data and information needed for education, statistical, managerial, reimbursement and performance improvement activities. Ability to solve problems and make sound judgments and decisions; to extract pertinent information from documents; to evaluate documentation in the medical record to determine principal and secondary diagnoses to be coded; and to work and communicate in a positive and cooperative manner with all members of the health care team.
 [11/15 - 6/01/16] 
[Coding Coordinator – Certified Coder] | [Community Health Care] | [Tacoma, WA] 
[I worked for CHC beginning 11/09/15 and was hired as a PH Biller II/ Certified Coder for a 3 month per-diem position. I was transferred early to the full time position on 12/21/15 due to my hard work and my work output meeting and exceeding their expectations. I was one of their top coders in the facility, coding for 3+ facilities and helping train other coders, while creating 300+ claims a day. I also helped the other coders with their clinics when they were behind on time. ] 
[Job Description] [Work claim rejections and claim edits. Coding knowledge to work claim edits & claim rejections. Identifies CPT unbundling in claim submissions. Educates clinicians on specific coding issues. Performs claims analysis for appropriate CPT, ICD-9 and ICD-10 coding. Performs Coding analysis of claims denials. Audits claims before mailing out to ensure accuracy of payment. Ensures that claims are settled in a timely matter. Identifying and communicating error issues and potential solutions to management. Review notes to determine ICD-9/ICD-10 codes for encounters. Review all patients’ information before billing out the claim. Adjudicates or re-adjudicate claims in a timely matter. Charge Corrections. Handles Missing Charge Reports. Contact physician offices according to Department guidelines to request missing information from authorization request. Contact physician offices to gather additional information regarding patient bills/claims and other documents. Receive calls from different office sites. Files records/patient’s documents into folders alphabetical order. Handle Secondary Billing Request forms. Receive calls from Third Party Liability (TPL) to gather billing for patients. Type letters and other documents to be mailed out to Insurance companies, office sites, patients. Post credit card payments. Answer Multi-line phone, operate fax, copy and imaging documents. Data Entry of member demographic and provider information updates. Verify patient eligibility and benefits. Provide excellent customer service for internal and external customers. Help out with special projects. Uses, protects, and discloses HCP patients’ protected health information (PHI) only in accordance with Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act (HIPAA) standards.] 
[04/15 - 10/15] 
[Shadower] | [Harbor Healing Arts] | [Gig Harbor, WA] 
[Shadowed medical coder and biller in chiropractic facility after finishing my Medical Coding and Billing specialist courses.] 
[04/15]
U.S. Career Institute; Upon completion, this program was equivalent to one year of medical coding required to remove apprentice status with AAPC for my CPC credential.
[ 06/14 - 12/14] 
[HCA – Home Care Aid] | [Yelm, WA] 
[Worked as a Home Care Aid helping my disabled mother until her illness required hospitalization]


----------

